# Glad I found this forum



## bikerftw (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey, Just found this web page when I did a Google search for Richie Barathy and American Combat Karate. I was a student of his in the early 80s. I have been thinking about the good old times of comming home badly brused and lumpy. (wasn't it great to be young) but learning how to truly fight and not dance. I was talking to a friend of mine who is in the movie buisness telling him stories about the teachers and students when I realized that someone should make a documentary about Barathy and ACK. What an amazing and hard life he had. He overcame so much as a child to become one of the best in the world only to die so young. SOOOO I am looking for anyone who knew him, his students, teachers, family and so on who want to be interviewed. I am looking for old footage, home movies, photos ect. I am putting togeather a 10 minute short to try to raise money to make a full lenght documentary. You can post or e-mail me or call, it's all good.  mattytat@nyc.rr.com   516-606-2021. I hope to here from some of my old classmates.  Matthew....OOOSH


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi there, welcome to Martial Talk.

Well, you've opened up a real can of worms here.  Welcome to the rabbit hole.

I encourage you to look around the board, and involve yourself in the discussion.  I think that you'll find Martial Talk to be a fantastic community of friendly and like-minded people.  Do enjoy yourself.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## zDom (Sep 28, 2006)

Yea: you shoulda taken the BLUE pill!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Might I suggest, however, that you have interested people contact you via the board, rather than posting your personal information as you have done.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy the boards.

And yes, it isn't a good idea to post email addys or phone numbers on a public forum.  Just FYI.


----------



## bikerftw (Sep 28, 2006)

I am hoping others from ACK reconize my name and call or write, Also, I have nothing to hide. I think people should know who they are dealing with, If marshal arts teaches us anything is to be a man (or woman) and not hide.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome.
Sean


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to mt!


----------



## Drac (Sep 28, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Love the name FTW brings back old memories from my past..


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 28, 2006)

wekcome to MT


----------



## exile (Sep 28, 2006)

Good to have you here!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, and happy posting.


----------



## pstarr (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome! It's nice to get another old schooler on board!


----------



## donna (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome:ultracool


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting :asian:


----------



## MJS (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome! I'm sure you've got some great things to add, here!


----------



## bikerftw (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you all! NOW can anyone help me with info on Richie Barathy and/or American Combat Karate?   Thanks again.


----------



## zDom (Sep 29, 2006)

bikerftw said:


> Thank you all! NOW can anyone help me with info on Richie Barathy and/or American Combat Karate?   Thanks again.



Might want to start a new thread with this question: not everybody on MT reads the meet & greet posts.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Too late for the blue pill now...


----------

